# pppd problems

## greywolf

I'm pretty new to linux, I've been using mandrake off and on for about a year (the internet mainly). I decided to install gentoo to see if I couldn't learn a bit more about how linux works.

I downloaded the stage3 iso and installed it. I encountered several minor problems along the way (for which this forum was absolutely invaluable). I have managed to get it running fine except for connecting to the internet.

I have a winmodem (a lucent one) and have managed to install the driver for it and everything. I downloaded ppp2.4.1 and wvdial with my winXP partition and emerged fine. I ran wvdialconf and tried to dial out. It dials, I can hear the noise, it even gets as far as saying starting pppd, then it says "modem hung up connection" then it redials.

I'm guessing it has something to do with logging in at my ISP, but my username and password are correct.

Please help, I'd hate to have come this far only to have been stopped with such a minor problem.

----------

## greywolf

Whoah guys! Don't all rush to help at once.  :Smile:  It doesn't matter much anymore, I've managed to fix it myself.

I rearranged a few things and made a little room on my hard drive. So I installed mandrake on it. I know my modem works in mandrake, so I thought I'd compare all of the relevant config files to see what I was missing.

Well bugger me if it wasn't something as simple as putting my username and password in two seperate config files  :Rolling Eyes:  I ran wvdialconf as suggested and added my username and password to the /etc/wvdial.conf file. But it turns out that I also have to add them to my /etc/ppp/pap-secrets file. Simple as that. It dials out and holds the connection fine now.

----------

